# Well folks I'm in San Jose del Cabo two months !!!!



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Loving it down here.
The local people are very warn & friendly.

I've been here since Jan. 1st just getting into the way things work and will be here till the end of Feb.

I have a three bedroom three bath condo 900.00 US per month this includes cable/internet far more than I need but the price was right.
Eating at local restaurants the cost of a meal is about 75-100 peso consider about 12 pesos to the dollar.

San Jose is a very safe area day or night.
I just got a local phone the cost was 300.00 pesos with some air time. 

A taxi in this area is 50 pesos anywhere you want to go, local bus is 9.5 pesos less than a dollar.
The locals consider it cold day time temps are about 25 at night maybe around 15 mostly sunny in the day.

Don't know why I stayed in Canada the last couple of winters even Vancouver as I am retired.
Next winter I'm already looking at spending four months here November till the end of Feb. 

It has taken a week to get a good tan I'm set now.

Met a guy yesterday on the beach he is staying in a resort his costs are crazy.
Massage at a local place 30.00 US for 70 minutes he is paying 100.00 US for 60 minutes.
His dinner costs anywhere from 285 pesos to 500.00 pesos I almost fell over and told him to go out to the local places.

When I return to Canada I will take some Spanish lessons.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice.

How did you find the appt?


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Sweet! Hopefully you'll be picking up some Spanish as you go! Have a great time there. Cheers.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> When I return to Canada I will take some Spanish lessons.


Muy buena idea! :encouragement:

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Nice.
> 
> How did you find the appt?


Through a friend who lives here she connected me there are good deals to be had or rather fair deals with honest people.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Daniel, you are indeed in a wondeful place. I have been frequenting San Jose del Cabo once or twice a year since 1989.... feels like a second home to my wife and I.

Once retired (I'm the retire before 45 guy) it is fully my intention to spend many months of the year down there - everything, especially vices, are alot cheaper down there (own a condo just across from the beach) - and the climate is probably amongst the best in the world; I have yet to experience any sustained rain while down there. And if you know where to go, food and booze are ridiculously cheap. I can easily live for half of what it costs in Canada - yeah, Mexico is a little rough around the edges, but once you adjust to it, it is quite wonderful.

Make sure you get to Playa Chileno - picture perfect little cove with a gorgeous beach with amazing snokeling. And don't hesitate to rent a 4x4 and explore the East Cape.

If you have any other questions about the area, give me a shout. 

P.S. I'm bloody jealous you are down there, and I am working myself to the bone in a typically depressingly damp and cold Vancouver winter.... :frown:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We are in PV. Rented for 5 years before buying. Bought a place for $150/sq.ft. in an all-Mexican building in 2007 right downtown with a view of the town, the bay and the north shore mountains. Costs are about half what they were in Vancouver (except RE). DW speaks fluent Spanish so I am just picking up some choice phrases. We spend 6 months here because that is how long the medical insurance lasts. Medical prices are about 40% cheaper but service is immediate.

More humid that Baja. Temperature very much like Hawaii but with lower humidity and almost no rain. Two English newspapers and 8 Spanish. With 2 partners, I run an investment scheme for local entrepreneurs. Life is good.

Jan-March is the heavy social season with lots of gringos coming for 2 months. By mid-March, we look forward to the break.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Ya sure but you are missing the northern lights season, skidooing, and no mosquitos this time of the year......plus plus the NHL has returned!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Post a pic of your view! Make all of us jealous.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

I'm jealous already...


----------

